
The Ideal iPhone App First-Run Experience Is None at All - pcr910303
https://inessential.com/2020/05/09/the_ideal_iphone_app_first_run_experienc
======
Wowfunhappy
> Isn’t there some quote, maybe even from Steve Jobs, about apps early in the
> day of the App Store, that went something like this? “iPhone apps should be
> so easy to use that they don’t need Help.”

We are so far away from Steve Jobs's original vision of the iPhone.

In my estimation, the iPhone was originally envisioned as a physical version
of Mac OS X's Dashboard[1]. See also: developers were expected to code
everything in html[2], the screen was only 3.5", and early iOS borrowed a
_lot_ of Dashboard's UI elements.

The original iPhone was intended to be versatile, to be sure. It could become
"an iPod, a phone," a compass, a map, or a camera—but never anything that
couldn't be described in one word. A "special way to send and view pictures
that self-destruct after ten seconds?" I don't think so.

I am, to be quite honest, quite nostalgic for the iPhone's original vision.
Were someone to make a modern device which follows that philosophy, I'd be
interested in buying it, as a way to get me away from my phone and increase my
presence in the real world.

But the iPhone being sold today is very far, philosophically, from what Steve
Jobs presented on stage.

\---

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CBkEfNx1bs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CBkEfNx1bs)

[2] Remember, there was no app store at launch, and reportedly no plans to add
one later at the time.

